# Oahu Questions for those that have been there



## suzanne (May 24, 2012)

We want to go to the Polynesian Cultural Center but will not have a rental car.  We are staying at the Wyndham Royal Gardens at Waikiki for the week. Is there a bus that runs close by that goes to the Center? If we need to take a taxi there and back what would it cost approximately? Would we be better off doing a tour that stops there as part of the tour and if so which one?

We also want to see the North Shore and see that there is a tour thru the Surf Bus thats fairly reasonable, and it gives you couple hours there. The Circle the Island Tour  lets you see more of the Island.  But doesn't say it gives you any time there, just says you see the North Shore on the tour. Has anyone had any experience with either that could tell us about the tours?

Suzanne


----------



## brigechols (May 24, 2012)

We took the Circle Island Tour. It offers an overview of the island but not enough time in locations that may pique your interest.

Why not rent a car for a day and head to the North Shore? With respect to the Polynesian Cultural Center,  you can purchase a ticket package that includes transportation from pickup points in Waikiki. T do not recommend taking a taxi or the public bus to the Polynesian Cultural Center.


----------



## DeniseM (May 24, 2012)

suzanne said:


> We want to go to the Polynesian Cultural Center but will not have a rental car.  We are staying at the Wyndham Royal Gardens at Waikiki for the week. Is there a bus that runs close by that goes to the Center? If we need to take a taxi there and back what would it cost approximately? Would we be better off doing a tour that stops there as part of the tour and if so which one?



A taxi would cost you FAR more than just renting a car - the PCC is on the other side of the island.  The bus could take hours - they are hot and slow.



> We also want to see the North Shore and see that there is a tour thru the Surf Bus thats fairly reasonable, and it gives you couple hours there. The Circle the Island Tour  lets you see more of the Island.  But doesn't say it gives you any time there, just says you see the North Shore on the tour. Has anyone had any experience with either that could tell us about the tours?
> 
> Suzanne



The cheapest and most convenient alternative is to rent a car for the day and combine these activities.  For a great self-touring guide for Oahu, I recommend Richard Sullivan's Driving and Discovering Oahu.  
http://www.discoveringhawaii.com/Br...ns_Bureau_Award_Winning_Hawaii_Guidebook.html

It has detailed maps and directions for you to tour on your own.


----------



## tompalm (May 24, 2012)

You should rent a car from Waikiki for one day and drive around the island.  Make sure to drive around the east side.  Stop at Hanamua Bay and pay $1 to park and look over the railing from the visitor's center.  Only spend about 15 minutes there and move on.  The east side of the island is the most scenic.  

My two cent on PCC is that it is about the different ethnic groups of people that came to the islands when it was being discovered.  If you ever read Michener's Book "Hawaii", you will get a lot out of visiting PCC.  If you are not familiar with how the people of the Philippines are different from Japan, or China, or the islands of the south Pacific, it will not have a lot of meaning.  I would not put PCC at the top of the list of things to see unless you have a lot of interest in how the different groups lived when they got here.  It cost a lot of money to see PCC.

Just keep driving around the island and spend your money on a nice lunch at Turtle Bay or the north shore. Drive back through H2 and maybe stop at Pearl Harbor Arizona Memorial.  You will not be able to get tickets for the boat ride to the memorial late in the day, but can look around at the exhibits and see a lot that is there.  Drive back to Waikiki and stop at Nico's Fish Market for a late lunch or dinner (if you like fresh fish).  It is half way between the airport and Waikiki. 

If you get a rental car, the lines can be long to pick it up in Waikiki.  Get there early and reserve it in advance.


----------



## BevL (May 24, 2012)

We haven't been to Oahu for years but we did the one day car rental and drove to the PCC and toured around.  It was great as we didn't need a car for the rest of our trip at all.


----------



## linsj (May 24, 2012)

PCC provides free bus transportation with your tickets. I think most hotels sell tickets, or go to the PCC booth at Royal Hawaiian Shopping Center.


----------



## DaveNV (May 24, 2012)

Keep in mind the PCC doesn't open until 11:45 in the mornng, and if you stay for the luau and show, you won't get done till 9:00 or so at night.  If the ONLY thing you want to do that day is see the PCC, then go with the transportation offered by them as part of the ticket price.  It's easiest, and will ensure you'll get to and from with minimal delays.

Part of the deal with the PCC to get the most from your EXPENSIVE tickets is to arrive when the doors open, and plan your time carefully.  If you work it right, you can see all seven villages, their demonstrations, and the periodic local shows througout the day.  But if you arrive later than 11:45, you won't be able to see everything, even if you spend all day there.  You'll have to decide what to see, and what to skip.  Plan ahead, and you'll have a much better time.  if you visit the PCC website, they offer a good planning guide.  http://polynesianculturalcenter.com

If you want to see anything else that day, then renting a car makes sense, and be sure to get an early start.  You can enjoy a great morning drive up the coast to Laie, and plan your arrival to coincide with the opening at PCC.  After you're done, wait fifteen minutes or so and the parking lot will be empty, and you can have a leisurely drive back to Waikiki.

I wouldn't try to see Pearl Harbor on the same day - you simply won't have enough time.  If you get an early enough start, you can enjoy the sunrise from the Pali Lookout, maybe take in the glass bottom boat in Kaneohe Bay, stop at Kualoa Ranch, or check out Sacred Falls.  It's an easy drive up the coast, and there are plenty of scenic places to stop.

Enjoy your time on Oahu.  Know going in that you won't be able to see everything, and that you'll want to come back.  That's how it works with Hawaii -- one visit is never enough.  

Dave


----------



## VivianLynne (May 24, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> ....  Know going in that you won't be able to see everything, and that you'll want to come back.  That's how it works with Hawaii -- one visit is never enough.
> 
> Dave



HA! One plane flight from the EAST COAST in coach will alter that opinion.:hysterical:


----------



## DaveNV (May 24, 2012)

VivianLynne said:


> HA! One plane flight from the EAST COAST in coach will alter that opinion.:hysterical:



There's a difference between WANTING to return and actually DOING it.  That neverending coach flight would give anyone reason to think twice, for sure.  

Dave


----------



## artringwald (May 24, 2012)

*Snorkel Bob's opinion of the Poly Cult Center*

[Because of the religious content, this is not appropriate for TUG. If people want to read it they can google Snorkel Bob. - DeniseM Mayer.]


----------



## DaveNV (May 24, 2012)

artringwald said:


> Many people will say that you Must See the Poly Cult Center. I, Snorkel Bob, assure you, it’s not necessary. .



That was awesome, and you, Snorkel Bob, provided quite an enjoyable, colorful review!  Now, don't hold back.  Tell us your HONEST opinion!  LOL!  :hysterical: 

I don't think anyone would assume the PCC is a faithful reenactment of real life in Polynesia.  In an idealized world of generalized Polynesian-esque things to see and do while on vacation in tourist-ridden Hawaii, the PCC is like a South Pacific version of Disneyland.  Some of it is real, and some of it is made up to suit what the tourists expect to see.  It's entertainment on a very large scale, no more or less than any other Polynesian-esque show at any resort anywhere.  Consider what it is and isn't, and let it be. it's a lot of fun to see the place. The thing I always took away from the PCC was seeing the differences in the historical cultures of each area.  The Tahitians are fairly different from the Samoans, who are different again from the Maori, and so on.  For me, it's the culture that's interesting, not the packaging.  Back up a trip to the PCC with a visit to the Bishop Museum and Iolani Palace, and it'll really bring things into scale.



artringwald said:


> This is the place where they paved paradise and put up a parking lot, put all the trees in a tree museum, and now charge a dollar and a half just to seeum
> .



"Big Yellow Taxi" was written by Joni Mitchell as a protest song.  This link will provide the back story on that:  http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=2915


Dave


----------



## suzanne (May 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advice. We are really not looking forward to the long flight in coach from SE FL to Oahu.  But at least we have a week on Oahu and 2 weeks on the Big Island before facing the extra long coach flight back to SE Florida.  

Due to jet lag I figure we will spend the first day sleeping and figuring out what we want to see and do the rest of the week. DH is easy he can just flop down on the beach and be happy the entire week, I'm the one who wants to see and do everything possible while we are there.  

Suzanne


----------



## Passepartout (May 24, 2012)

I think I enjoyed 'Snorkle Bob's' narrative at least as much as (and maybe more than) ScoopLV's rant about Costco. It's got my vote for TUG classic of the week! Bravo!    

A link to that thread for those who don't remember: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98176&highlight=Costco+rant

Jim


----------



## tompalm (May 24, 2012)

Snorkel Bob nails it.  We need more entertainment like this.  Please keep it coming.  

For Suzanne, don't plan on sleeping in on the first day.  Anyone from the east coast will tell you that you will wake up early, like 0500 hours and not be able to go back to sleep.  Jet Lag will get you up, so don't fight it, get up and go, and sleep later that day.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 24, 2012)

*Snorkle Bob*

For those that don't know...

Snorkle Bob is not a TUG BBS user, but is a business with offices all over Hawaii (and maybe elsewhere, for all I know) that rents and sells beach and water accessories.  As part of this business, they also provide maps and other tourist information.


----------



## artringwald (May 24, 2012)

*Snorkel Bob*

I should have mentioned that I was quoting from Snorkel Bob's guide book available at his snorkel shops. We've been to many Polynesian shows and the one at PCC was the best. Be warned though, [deleted], there is no caffeine or alcohol on site.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 25, 2012)

One warning if you're going to Oahu, staying in Waikiki, and won't have a car...  You're basically going to be right in the middle of the only big city in Hawaii (Honolulu).  To many of us, it just doesn't "feel" like Hawaii there.  For a true Hawaiian experience, you'll want to get out and explore the island.


----------



## Passepartout (May 25, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> One warning if you're going to Oahu, staying in Waikiki, and won't have a car...  You're basically going to be right in the middle of the only big city in Hawaii (Honolulu).  To many of us, it just doesn't "feel" like Hawaii there.  For a true Hawaiian experience, you'll want to get out and explore the island.



+1 on this. Honolulu is San Fransisco with palm trees. Not that there's anything wrong with San Fran, but it isn't the 'real' Hawaii.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (May 25, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> +1 on this. Honolulu is San Fransisco with palm trees. Not that there's anything wrong with San Fran, but it isn't the 'real' Hawaii.
> 
> Jim



+2 - Honolulu was great once for the historical things, but we wouldn't go back...


----------



## DaveNV (May 25, 2012)

+2.5  Kind of.  I like Honolulu for what it is, but also accept it for what it isn't.  And I fully agree:  Any visit to Oahu is incomplete without getting out of town and seeing the less crowded parts of the island.

I visit Oahu often, and would never spend much time there without a car.  There's just too much to see and do, and a car is the only convenient way to get around.

Dave


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 25, 2012)

What's the big deal?  We can't use the words "Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints" on this message board?  For informational purposes, it is a very important thing to know in evaluating alternatives for Luaus.  There are 3 very important facts about the Polynesian Cultural Center that people should know that could influence their choice of visiting there based on who owns and operates it.

There is nothing wrong with these rules.  They are instituted based on their religious beliefs.  If you know that this is happening, then you can make a fully informed choice on whether or not to go.  I like it because you get to see lots of different Polynesian cultures, but I prefer Paradise Cove because I like a Mai Tai at a luau and authentic garb.  Also, I didn't like getting lured into a religious recruiting session without knowing in advance about what it was.  But, I did learn a lot of the Mormon faith that I didn't know before and I found that an interesting history lesson.

Here are the observations.

1) There is no alcohol served at the PCC.  
2) The costumes are not authentic.  There are extra coverings on the cast members.
3) The Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints visitors center is right next to the PCC and you will be [invited] in to take a tour to learn more about this church and they will try to recruit you into their faith.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 25, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> One warning if you're going to Oahu, staying in Waikiki, and won't have a car...  You're basically going to be right in the middle of the only big city in Hawaii (Honolulu).  To many of us, it just doesn't "feel" like Hawaii there.  For a true Hawaiian experience, you'll want to get out and explore the island.



This is an interesting comment.  I actually live most of the year on Oahu.  The middle of the Big City is downtown.  Waikiki is just the middle of the tourist area for locals.  

When you live in Hawaii, it is very easy to forget that you are here.  It becomes just like any other place after a while. You get used to doing what you do on a daily basis which is most excellent if you can afford it.  When you live in Hawaii, you are much more connected to nature.  Our windows are open all year around.  Everything we do is outdoors.  And, we go out and meet people all the time.  Everyone is pleasant.  When you are leaving the mall, people will stop on the street the let you onto the road.  Also, everyone is an auntie or uncle.  It's one big, happy ohana.

Anyway, I only remember I am in Hawaii when:

1) I hear Hawaiian music.
2) I see hula dancing.
3) I see girls and boys with leis and flowers on.
4) I am in Waikiki.

Otherwise, I am just at home.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 25, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> +2.5  Kind of.  I like Honolulu for what it is, but also accept it for what it isn't.  And I fully agree:  Any visit to Oahu is incomplete without getting out of town and seeing the less crowded parts of the island.
> 
> I visit Oahu often, and would never spend much time there without a car.  There's just too much to see and do, and a car is the only convenient way to get around.
> 
> Dave



I would highly recommend spending a week living as a local.  I would rent a condo near Kapiolani Park and do what the locals do.  All you need is a bicycle.  If you need to get anywhere else, da bus works great.


----------



## DeniseM (May 25, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> What's the big deal?



The 'big deal" is that the info. written by Snorkel Bob was very derogatory.  If you have any other questions about moderating, please send me a private message, per TUG posting rules.


----------



## DaveNV (May 25, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> I would highly recommend spending a week living as a local.  I would rent a condo near Kapiolani Park and do what the locals do.  All you need is a bicycle.  If you need to get anywhere else, da bus works great.



Boca, I lived on Oahu for about five years as a teenager, and graduated from Kailua High School.  I agree that living as a local will increase someone's experience on the island - it's sure helped me because I know where I want to go, and where I don't.  I didn't start driving until after I moved off island, because the bus or hitchhiking was an easy way to get around, but that was a long time ago.

Nowadays, if someone is visiting and staying in Waikiki, and wants to get around the island easily, a car is a necessity.  If staying in town, I agree, the bus is a good way to make things work.

Dave


----------



## nterpstra (May 28, 2012)

*Take a bus tour directly to the PCC*



suzanne said:


> We want to go to the Polynesian Cultural Center but will not have a rental car.  We are staying at the Wyndham Royal Gardens at Waikiki for the week. Is there a bus that runs close by that goes to the Center? If we need to take a taxi there and back what would it cost approximately? Would we be better off doing a tour that stops there as part of the tour and if so which one?
> 
> We also want to see the North Shore and see that there is a tour thru the Surf Bus thats fairly reasonable, and it gives you couple hours there. The Circle the Island Tour  lets you see more of the Island.  But doesn't say it gives you any time there, just says you see the North Shore on the tour. Has anyone had any experience with either that could tell us about the tours?
> 
> Suzanne




We took a tour bus directly to the PCC, it was easy and part of the discounted package that we bought for all the shows and dinner at the PCC.  Call the place where you are staying to inquire with them about this bus.


----------



## nterpstra (May 28, 2012)

nterpstra said:


> We took a tour bus directly to the PCC, it was easy and part of the discounted package that we bought for all the shows and dinner at the PCC.  Call the place where you are staying to inquire with them about this bus.




If you are going to the North Shore in the summer time the waves may be four or five feet high.   The bus stops at the North Shore but don't have to waste time looking at five foot waves.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 29, 2012)

*Long Flight same for 1 week or 3 months*



BMWguynw said:


> There's a difference between WANTING to return and actually DOING it.  That neverending coach flight would give anyone reason to think twice, for sure.
> 
> Dave



The coach flight to Hawaii from the East Coast is long, but it takes the same amount of time and costs the same for a 1 week vacation as it does for a 3 month vacation.  That's why we choose a 3 month vacation, it makes you forget how long the flight is before you return.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jun 3, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> One warning if you're going to Oahu, staying in Waikiki, and won't have a car...  You're basically going to be right in the middle of the only big city in Hawaii (Honolulu).  To many of us, it just doesn't "feel" like Hawaii there.  For a true Hawaiian experience, you'll want to get out and explore the island.



+3.5  Have to rent a car. It was enough of a pain driving from Ko Olina to Waikiki, could not imagine it on a bus, it would take forever! We made the mistake of taking the free shuttle to Hilo Hattie from Waikiki and round trip with waiting for the damn bus was 3 1/2 hours - I should have walked back to where I was parked at the Banyan and picked up the vehicle instead.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 3, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> +3.5  Have to rent a car. It was enough of a pain driving from Ko Olina to Waikiki, could not imagine it on a bus, it would take forever! We made the mistake of taking the free shuttle to Hilo Hattie from Waikiki and round trip with waiting for the damn bus was 3 1/2 hours - I should have walked back to where I was parked at the Banyan and picked up the vehicle instead.



My cousins are here and come quite frequently.  They always stay in Waikiki.  To avoid parking fees, they just rent a car for the days they need one like today.


----------

